# Any suggestions????



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Good morning, 

Just looking for some suggestions please. 
I have noticed since changing tilly to the medicated shampoo for her skin that her hair is matting really bad. 
I sent her for grooming on tues and by the wed evening she had 3matts. (it's getting harder and harder to get these matts out) 
Anyway I was checking her last night for ticks after a field walk. And she had around 5matts 1 huge one on the arch of her hind legs. 
I had noticed that she was mad itching and biting that area all week.
After about 20 mins of Matt breaking and combing and bribing her with treats I finally got to the bottom of the Matt and the poor thing all her skin was red and Inflammed. 
I'm just wondering is there any cream or lotion that u could put directly onto the skin to calm it. 

X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah, poor tilly  when Pepper first started matting I was shocked when the groomer showed me how irritated and red her skin was under her armpit where a big Matt had been. I used sudocreme on it as when she was spayed and had an allergy to the dressing the vet said it was ok to use it. I wouldn't use much if she's licking it. I have also used savlon once when she had a graze.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Pepster said:


> Ah, poor tilly  when Pepper first started matting I was shocked when the groomer showed me how irritated and red her skin was under her armpit where a big Matt had been. I used sudocreme on it as when she was spayed and had an allergy to the dressing the vet said it was ok to use it. I wouldn't use much if she's licking it. I have also used savlon once when she had a graze.


Oh brilliant. Wasn't to sure what to use. Was afraid I would hell the hair Matt again with some creams. Thanks for the advice. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jeanie Sorry to hear you're going through a tricky patch with Tilly! I was going to suggest Sudocreme too as I used it on a rash on the inside of Biscuit's ear that came up after plucking some hair out and it healed up really quickly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Jeanie Sorry to hear you're going through a tricky patch with Tilly! I was going to suggest Sudocreme too as I used it on a rash on the inside of Biscuit's ear that came up after plucking some hair out and it healed up really quickly.


Brilliant. Thanks a million. Don't know what's going on with her hair at the mo but I just get all the matts out and the next day she has loads again. 
Hope it's just a phase? 

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it is a phase Jeanie as it's around the 9 month+ age that the dreaded matts seem to appear overnight. I'm having to groom Biscuit almost daily and there is always quite a lot of loose hair on the comb. x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

*matting and "tangleteazers"*

I dont know if anyone else will find this helpful but before Leo had "THE GR
OOM FROM HELL"(shaved off when hubby asked for short cut as he was panting in the HEAT !??) he had started to get big matts in several places which took hours to remove.I read somewhere that using a "tangleteazer" which was designed to detangle very curly or afro hair painlessly could help so dashed to Boots paid £12.99 for unlikely looking plastic brush thinking I'd probably wasted my money.
EUREKA!-it actually worked-made short work of Leos very poodly coat without tugging or pulling and he loves it(if he sees me get it out he goes straight to his mat and sits down ready! ) As I said I dont know if it works on all poos but thought I would let you know how it solved our problem.Apparently the inventor was a hairdresser and took it on Dragons Den but they didnt rate it and now the guy is a millionaire and exports it worldwide(for humans not poos ) xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jeannie,

Yes Sudacreme is good, but there is also cream called Dermacton which you can buy on line which is made from essential oils and is good for itchy skin.it is very highly rated by a number of dog rescues.
How is Tillys itching????


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

neesyanne said:


> I dont know if anyone else will find this helpful but before Leo had "THE GR
> OOM FROM HELL"(shaved off when hubby asked for short cut as he was panting in the HEAT !??) he had started to get big matts in several places which took hours to remove.I read somewhere that using a "tangleteazer" which was designed to detangle very curly or afro hair painlessly could help so dashed to Boots paid £12.99 for unlikely looking plastic brush thinking I'd probably wasted my money.
> EUREKA!-it actually worked-made short work of Leos very poodly coat without tugging or pulling and he loves it(if he sees me get it out he goes straight to his mat and sits down ready! ) As I said I dont know if it works on all poos but thought I would let you know how it solved our problem.Apparently the inventor was a hairdresser and took it on Dragons Den but they didnt rate it and now the guy is a millionaire and exports it worldwide(for humans not poos ) xx


Thanks a million will def give it s go. Anything to making her daily groom less painful. Thanks a mill x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Jeannie,
> 
> Yes Sudacreme is good, but there is also cream called Dermacton which you can buy on line which is made from essential oils and is good for itchy skin.it is very highly rated by a number of dog rescues.
> How is Tillys itching????


Hi Colin. 
Thanks I will order that today. 
Her ears are all cleared up thank god but she still has a few itches. (I suppose most dogs do) 😃
It's not excessive or anything. Bar the one that she was getting with her teeth and then the hair matted. 
Did betty go through a matting stage? Tilly is just 9months and I was thinking maybe her coat texture is changing. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

From memory I think it was particularly bad around that time...she certainly does not get as many matts as she used to ( she is now 14 Months) and I don't have to brush every day now. Be careful if you buy a tangeleteaser...you may find
it only combs the 'top' of the coat and the knots are still lurking below!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

9 months was the age that Daisy matted on a daily basis! It did pass though. 

You could also try Aloe Vera gel for any sore areas as it is natural, soothing and moisturising. It is also useful for burns and stings whether human or canine. 

I will have a look at that brush...sounds interesting!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like Tilly's adult coat is coming through. Hopefully the sudocrem will help with the sore skin. Lot's of gently and thorough grooming I'm afraid. I do think once the coat has completed it's change that the matts lessen.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for yer tips guys. 

Well I washed her today in the pet head and what a difference. 😄
I left the conditioner on for around 5mins while raking the matts out. It did work but was still causing her discomfort. (a lot of sore red areas) 
I bought a comb today and the teeth rotate 360degress while I was combing out the end of the matts. Def made it easier. 

I have also order tropiclean tangle spray today and thornit powder. I'm also waiting on my grooming table should be here next week. 

Hoping this will make things a bit easier. 

Thanks again x 


Jeanie x


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (Mar 14, 2012)

Selsun Blue Shampoo can help with Yeast dermatitis. When shampooing, lather and leave on 15 minutes before rinsing. These shampoos are not meant to be a cure, just a relief until your pet can see a Vet.

Do not use zinc on dogs as it can be poisonous. You can use miconazole cream on the genital area to help provide relief if it is a yeast dermatitis behind the licking. You can try the shampoos I recommended as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

sheilaaellis44 said:


> Selsun Blue Shampoo can help with Yeast dermatitis. When shampooing, lather and leave on 15 minutes before rinsing. These shampoos are not meant to be a cure, just a relief until your pet can see a Vet.
> 
> Do not use zinc on dogs as it can be poisonous. You can use miconazole cream on the genital area to help provide relief if it is a yeast dermatitis behind the licking. You can try the shampoos I recommended as well.


Thanks a million x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

neesyanne said:


> I dont know if anyone else will find this helpful but before Leo had "THE GR
> OOM FROM HELL"(shaved off when hubby asked for short cut as he was panting in the HEAT !??) he had started to get big matts in several places which took hours to remove.I read somewhere that using a "tangleteazer" which was designed to detangle very curly or afro hair painlessly could help so dashed to Boots paid £12.99 for unlikely looking plastic brush thinking I'd probably wasted my money.
> EUREKA!-it actually worked-made short work of Leos very poodly coat without tugging or pulling and he loves it(if he sees me get it out he goes straight to his mat and sits down ready! ) As I said I dont know if it works on all poos but thought I would let you know how it solved our problem.Apparently the inventor was a hairdresser and took it on Dragons Den but they didnt rate it and now the guy is a millionaire and exports it worldwide(for humans not poos ) xx


I bought one of these to try but it was not a great success with Teddy, I think its a trial and error to find the right brush etc.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you tried evening primrose oil conditioner for the coat and giving it as a tablet form its good for their skin.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

janee said:


> Have you tried evening primrose oil conditioner for the coat and giving it as a tablet form its good for their skin.


Must try the tab, thanks. 
Since ditching the medicated shampoo and going back to the pet head things are much easier to handle. Thank god. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey all. Back in the land of internet coverage. 

Just a update on tilly. 
Go her blood results back and everything came back clear (phew) 

She had a good few days away but was very limited with her walks. Got alot of attention from people passing. 

She's I'd great form and her balance is back to normal. Will still be keeping an eye on her and she's still to only get small walks for a week. 

Thanks again to everyone for yer brilliant advice. 
Without it I wouldn't have known what signs to look our for 

Thanks again x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Hey all. Back in the land of internet coverage.
> 
> Just a update on tilly.
> Go her blood results back and everything came back clear (phew)
> ...



Wonderful to hear Tilly is well!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jeanie, so pleased to hear that the tests came back OK & that Tilly is on the mend


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great news xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear Tilly is feeling better in herself .. 

As for matts, grr I hate them, check each day or every other .. both my girls coats started to matt around the time of their first season .. therefore I think it may be related .. I hate big matts and I know they do appear from nowhere .. but at least with regular checking it makes it less of a task   

Big hugs to Tilly ... xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Great to hear Tilly is feeling better in herself ..
> 
> As for matts, grr I hate them, check each day or every other .. both my girls coats started to matt around the time of their first season .. therefore I think it may be related .. I hate big matts and I know they do appear from nowhere .. but at least with regular checking it makes it less of a task
> 
> Big hugs to Tilly ... xxx


H Jo Jo 
Can I just ask regarding the matts. 
I have started to soaked Tilly and while the conditioner is on I then start my matt breaking. But I have noticed that if I stay at one area for a few mins. (Like maybe 3pulls of the matt breaker) Tilly gets really red and irritated on that spot. It looks so sore that I have to stop at that area. I feel so sorry for her and she just keeps giving me the paw. Awh. 

Any tips or solutions to this??? 


Jeanie x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Is she getting sore because you are scratching the skin, perhaps you are pressing too much or need a better quality brush.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can you hold the base of the hair being brushed to minimize the pulling?? or are the matts right at skin level??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Having read of other members success at grooming their poos while wet I had a go with Betty....totally impossible to get a comb or brush through her while wet so it's really is trial and error on your own dog until you find out what is right for your dog and its coat type.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I'm holding the hair close to the skin. 
I agree with u Colin. I find it harder to brush her while wet. It's like her matts multiply. 

I feel so guilty when I do have to give her a good de matting that I have started to cut the ones behind her ears. 
I would prefer that than cause her to much pain and discomfort. 

Don't think I'm hitting the skin but I will def keep an eye in that the next time. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you tried snipping into the matts first, then combing out gently. Snip a bit more and comb again. By snipping I mean go in with the scissors in the same direction as the hair, not horizontal to it.

I too can't comb Millie while she's wet. But the combination of Pet Head Shampoo and Conditioner works brilliantly. Really softens the fur ready for grooming. It will pass, once the adult coat comes in the matts reduce greatly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Have you tried snipping into the matts first, then combing out gently. Snip a bit more and comb again. By snipping I mean go in with the scissors in the same direction as the hair, not horizontal to it.
> 
> I too can't comb Millie while she's wet. But the combination of Pet Head Shampoo and Conditioner works brilliantly. Really softens the fur ready for grooming. It will pass, once the adult coat comes in the matts reduce greatly.


Will def try it. Thanks a million for your posts. 
I'm away for a week and no doubt when I get home she'll need some scrubbing and brushing. My boyfriend def won't have done it. 


Jeanie x


----------

